

Mozilla: "I don't care about making Firefox enterprise friendly" - kenjackson
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=8D81AC8A-1A64-67EA-E478EA4461BD6A01

======
bruce511
Isn't this just a disconnect between how the enterprise sees the version
numbers and how Mozilla uses them?

The enterprise in question sees FF5 as something "completely different to FF4
whereas if it was called say FF4.01 they've only too happy.

Time for enterprise to understand what the numbers mean - that they
effectively need to see FF (and perhaps Chrome etc) as a "thing" rather than a
specific version.

